# American Idol 4/4/ Results



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Wow, I was wrong.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

When they showed the tape of Gina's audition, her arms were covered with tattoos. What happened to them?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Dammit. I like Haley's legs as much as the next guy, but ... dammit.


----------



## Highspeedhomer (Feb 3, 2004)

Who went home? I'm on the west coast and am looking to save a half hour of my life.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

After she had her best week ever last week, to be voted off this week? Rather surp...ris... oh. Ok, after hearing what she sang last night, that explains a lot. (Oh, man... you couldn't ask for a more appropriate song to be your last song.)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> When they showed the tape of Gina's audition, her arms were covered with tattoos. What happened to them?


That was a stretch T-Shirt she had on that had tattoo-like designs running down the arm.


----------



## Oldandslow (Nov 8, 2002)

Those weren't tats--it was the design on her shirt sleeves.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Bottom two were Haley and Gina.

Legs - 1
Talent - 0

Legs stay on to stand again next week.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I thought I would get to hear and see Tony Bennet sing. 

Stupid flu... 


at least legs stay another week.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Sanjiya Rules!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

NatasNJ said:


> Sanjiya Rules!


At least get his name right. It's Sangina.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

NatasNJ said:


> Sanjiya Rules!


*snort* If you can't spell the name, you probably shouldn't be rooting for him.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I am afraid that if Hayley stays on much longer, the top and bottom of her dress will meet.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I am afraid that if Hayley stays on much longer, the top and bottom of her dress will meet.


afraid?? hell.. I hope that happens!!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> I am afraid that if Hayley stays on much longer, the top and bottom of her dress will meet.


That's a pretty strange phobia you've got there, Tony... that wouldn't be scary in the least to me!


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Damn, she has some FINE legs...wow.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

OK, was Michael Buble drunk? Did he hang out with Paula earlier in the evening?


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Wow, I got that one wrong. Thank God I was wrong though, because God damn!

Long live Sanjaya! Long live Haley!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Those bottom three are all leaving soon. Perhaps I just have a different take on it, but I'd just as soon be off the show. How stressful for Leggy McLegsalot. Each and every week...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> OK, was Michael Buble drunk? Did he hang out with Paula earlier in the evening?


Could be he was just jetlagged, if he had to fly in to substitute for Tony Bennett. Or, since I've never heard him before, he could be just a goofy individual.

He didn't seem drunk to me, no.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

What a bunch of bull $h!+. Hated to see Gina go.........dang it!! Anyway, she wouldn't have made it in the top 5.

Screw Sanjaya. 

GO HALEY!!   for another week.........


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Could be he was just jetlagged, if he had to fly in to substitute for Tony Bennett. Or, since I've never heard him before, he could be just a goofy individual.
> 
> He didn't seem drunk to me, no.


He seemed to be slurring the words, especially towards the beginning. It could be his singing style though, I guess. The only other time I've seen him sing was when I was in some hotel, and I wound up watching part of a concert of his (on PBS, IIRC).


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry to see Gina go now, didn't figure she would win, but also didn't figure it was her time to go.


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

I've never heard of that Michael Buble guy either. I didn't think he was any better than any of the contestants.

I agree that Gina's song was the perfect playoff song and got emotional watching it even though she has never been one of my favorites. Perhaps I'm too old but the whole nail through the tongue ruined most of her appearances for me.


----------



## marct (Nov 3, 2005)

What CRAP. This makes me so sick. 

Gina has soooo much more talent than 4 or 5 of the people that are left. 

Let me list the horrible singers that should have gone before her. 

Sanjaya (need I say more)
Haley (sorry guys, she is easy on the eyes, but can't sing as good as Gina)
Phil (personally I don't like how he makes everything breathy, and Tony was right, enunciate something would ya?)
Jordan (the Amazonian girl has a bit of time to mature, she will be something great, but is not now.)
Chris (Yeah, your not quite cool or attractive enough, and get something besides the head bop)

It's really all pretty sad.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Isn't there a rocker girl every year that gets pretty far, and then not far enough?

And isn't there a crappy guy that gets too far? Sanjaya is just this year's Kevin Corvais or Jonathan Stevens.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

marct said:


> What CRAP. This makes me so sick.
> 
> Gina has soooo much more talent than 4 or 5 of the people that are left.
> 
> ...


With ya on all except Jordin. That girl is good and will only get better in time. If you project out a couple of years (when an AI actually gets attention), she should win but won't.


----------



## pantherman007 (Jan 4, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> It could be his singing style though, I guess.


I've heard his recorded stuff and at least one live performance and he doesn't sound this way normally. Tonight it seemed like he had either taken a sip from Paula's "coke" or just forgetten some of the lyrics and was mumbling his way through. Not that its any excuse for a profressional, but I wonder how much advance notice he got after Bennett bowed out ...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Isn't there a rocker girl every year that gets pretty far, and then not far enough?
> 
> And isn't there a crappy guy that gets too far? Sanjaya is just this year's Kevin Corvais or Jonathan Stevens.


Except that this year, Howard Stern will claim credit for it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> And isn't there a crappy guy that gets too far? Sanjaya is just this year's Kevin Corvais or Jonathan Stevens.


Sanjaya is worse.


----------



## marct (Nov 3, 2005)

BrettStah said:


> OK, was Michael Buble drunk? Did he hang out with Paula earlier in the evening?


I thought he sounded like crap too.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Most of the stars that come on AI sound like crap.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Except that this year, Howard Stern will claim credit for it.


Again, Howard is off all week.

The Stern haters/media is giving him far more credit than he deserves.

Every Wed morning, the Today Show does a story on A.I. that features Sanjaya.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

If they had over 30 million votes, then whatever the Sternites are contributing is barely a blip on the radar.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Again, Howard is off all week.
> 
> The Stern haters/media is giving him far more credit than he deserves.
> 
> Every Wed morning, the Today Show does a story on A.I. that features Sanjaya.


and EVERYONE that is NOT off talks about Sanjaya. And no one else.

The late night talk show guys. local radio. etc. etc.

It's funny as hell that the guys here that don't like Stern talk about him so much and give him so much credit. What a riot this is.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Figaro said:


> If they had over 30 million votes, then whatever the Sternites are contributing is barely a blip on the radar.


Remember votes is not voters. Vote early and vote often.

In the early seasons they would talk as if votes were voters and say dumbass things like more people voted for idol than for president.


----------



## marct (Nov 3, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> marct said:
> 
> 
> > ... Jordan (the Amazonian girl has a bit of time to mature, she will be something great, but is not now.)...
> ...


I think we pretty much said the same thing, you just think she has a bit more merit now.


----------



## DUSlider (Apr 29, 2005)

Figaro said:


> If they had over 30 million votes, then whatever the Sternites are contributing is barely a blip on the radar.


Not so sure... Though not accurate, lets assume all contestants get the same amount of votes. That is ~3.6 million votes per contestant with 9 contestants.

Let's say Stern has 100,000 listeners/viewers. I'd think this would be a low number but I'm not sure. If those 100,000 people vote just 10 times each that is a million votes. While that may be a small percentage of the total vote, it makes a huge swing when they are all for one contestant when the number of votes seperating contestants are in the thousands or hundreds of thousands assuming those Stern followers wouldn't vote otherwise...

His influence will get less however as more contestants are booted off. Thus if Sanjaya makes it to the top 5 I would be suprised...

EDIT: To keep it on topic with the results show. Gina getting voted off was BS. Definately wasn't her week to go...


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

blip


----------



## jkuet21226 (Aug 16, 2005)

As for the "Stern" effect, the actual listenership is more in the 4-5 million range based on the new Sirius subcribers that he has appeared to bring in over the last year. If only half of those listeners vote only once, you have 2-3 million votes. That is 10% of the total (most likely all for Sanjaya). As die hard as Stern fans are they are probably voting multiple times. That is more than just a blip. Sanjaya is more than just skating by. He hasn't been in the bottom three since VFTW and Stern pledged support.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

This is what happens when people like RegBarc vote for the spectacle instead of the best singers. I sure wish his 1000 votes would have been spread across Gina, Melinda, and LaKisha instead of all going to Sanjaya. But it's a free country.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

That sucks, I really liked Gina because she was pretty good and very unique. She deserves to still be there.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Legs! Legs! Legs! Legs!


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Wasn't surprised by the bottom 3 (even though I'm a fan of Phil and Gina, but this week thought that they were a snoozefest), but don't agree with the outcome at all. Haley hit so many wrong notes in her song that it was painful to listen to...but the legs saved her. She must realize it and that's why her dresses get shorter and shorter each week. Pretty sad that that's what she has to go on...it won't get her to the finals.

I had to ff through Michael B. I was excited to hear him, but within the first couple lines, I knew I couldn't sit through it.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

katbug said:


> Wasn't surprised by the bottom 3


I thought Legs sounded a bit better and was more fun than Gina and Phil.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I'd planned to FF through Tony Bennett but decided to listen to his replacement. What dreck. How do you forget the words to the song that is supposedly the highlight of your new album?

Is that the kind of crap he sings? Why isn't he singing to cigarette smoking octogenarians in some casino lounge in Carson City, instead of on the hottest show on national TV?

Anyway, I'm sorry Gina went. I didn't like her singing much but I thought she did a passable job the past two weeks, and I love her hair. 

So, we'll have to watch Miss Pageant Girl take her beautiful legs on stage and count her moves: step step, wink at audience, flounce, fake sexy look, one two three, shoulder back......arg.

I think Haley, Phil, Chris are going next. Then, we might finally get rid of Sanjaya, when there is nobody left but Blake, Jordin, LaKisha and Melinda.

It'll be a long four weeks.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Good Grief, Haley just gets hotter and hotter every night!


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

Since I believe that Idol is scripted just as every other reality show on TV, IMHO Sanjaya will be in top 3 along with Blake and Melinda. And if FOX decides that outrage of Jordin and then LaKisha kicked out before Sanjaya and Blake puts more money in their pockets, then be ready for a final Sanjaya vs Melinda.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> With ya on all except Jordin. That girl is good and will only get better in time. If you project out a couple of years (when an AI actually gets attention), she should win but won't.


+1 If she wins, she could be a real "star" that everybody loves, young and old, with the talent to back it up. A real pop idol. If Melinda or Lakisha win, they'll just be "artists" for which a few select "mature" fans will buy CDs.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

jkuet21226 said:


> As for the "Stern" effect, the actual listenership is more in the 4-5 million range based on the new Sirius subcribers that he has appeared to bring in over the last year. If only half of those listeners vote only once, you have 2-3 million votes. That is 10% of the total (most likely all for Sanjaya).


The Stern effect isn't about just his listeners votes. It's also about those listeners convincing others, and more so, all the media attention the Stern effect is getting causing non-Stern listeners to jump on the band wagon.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

marct said:


> I thought he sounded like crap too.


+1 And I was shocked to see Paula and Randy actually stand up and applaud at the end. Even Simon seemed to be clapping with some enthusiasm. Michael must have shared whatever he was on with them before going on stage.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Not shocked to see Gina go. She just wasn't good enough. Her image covered her lack of vocal ability. Much like Haley, but people would rather see boobies than "the trash queen" as Tony Korheiser calls her.

As long as there are mediocre to bad singers like Phil, Haley, and Chris, Sanjaya will stay. None of those guys make you get up off your couch and vote empahtically, so people vote for Sanjaya to stay just to make it interesting.

This is by far the worst final 12 in history. Melinda is great and all, but I have no interest in her after this show. Lakisha will be shocked to get booted in the final 4 or 5. She has no personality when she is not performing. Jordin is good. Blake is okay but getting more boring as the weeks pass. The others are just amateurs. I'm not excited about any of their albums like I was for Daughtry, Hicks, McPhee and Elliot. That was a great final 4.

Buble was drunk. Awesome television.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

DLL66 said:


> What a bunch of bull $h!+. Hated to see Gina go.........dang it!! Anyway, she wouldn't have made it in the top 5.
> 
> Screw Sanjaya.
> 
> GO HALEY!!   for another week.........


Agreed. It is starting to annoy me that that no-talent hairball is in there. Gina wasn't going to win, but she's better than that stick figure. But another week of eye candy saved the day.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

We have no one to blame for Sanjaya, except Simon, Paual and Randy.

If they didn't put him in, we wouldn't be having the issues.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

NatasNJ said:


> Sanjiya Rules!


I came here to see if the guy won since Stern is off this week.


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

I hope all of you idiots who think it's cute to vote for Sanjaya felt good when you saw how brokenhearted Gina was. Good job.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

dtivouser said:


> This is what happens when people like RegBarc vote for the spectacle instead of the best singers. I sure wish his 1000 votes would have been spread across Gina, Melinda, and LaKisha instead of all going to Sanjaya. But it's a free country.


[artie lange]

wahhhhhh...people are manipulating the voting system and having some fun....wahhhhh

[/artie lange]


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

We thought Buble was drunk too. What was with that run up the ramp? Was he attacking the band?

Gina deserved to get booted just for that horrible outfit last night 

Seriously, I wish Phil had been the one, but all of the bottom three are exchangable IMO.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Highspeedhomer said:


> Who went home? I'm on the west coast and am looking to save a half hour of my life.


just FF to the end! or tune in at 925


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

mitchb2 said:


> I hope all of you idiots who think it's cute to vote for Sanjaya felt good when you saw how brokenhearted Gina was. Good job.


It did feel good.

Her tears give me strength.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Oldandslow said:


> Those weren't tats--it was the design on her shirt sleeves.


I was gonna call you out on the smeek, but then I saw the nickname


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

mitchb2 said:


> I hope all of you idiots who think it's cute to vote for Sanjaya felt good when you saw how brokenhearted Gina was. Good job.


She wouldn't have won.

The rocker chick never wins.


----------



## HoldenBanky (Oct 25, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> Except that this year, Howard Stern will claim credit for it.


"Robin, I invented American Idol, hoo hoo."


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

whoever that singer was, I dont get it. I know i'm out of touch with the 18-25 crowd or whoever this audience is but do they like that swing type of stuff these days? It sounded like he belonged in the 50s and i FF after 10 seconds of it. 

i would fail miserably in marketing as I truly have no idea what America likes today. they clap at anything!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

mitchb2 said:


> I hope all of you idiots who think it's cute to vote for Sanjaya felt good when you saw how brokenhearted Gina was. Good job.


I've never seen the show. I don't know who Gina is. I feel fine.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

samo said:


> Since I believe that Idol is scripted just as every other reality show on TV, IMHO Sanjaya will be in top 3 along with Blake and Melinda. And if FOX decides that outrage of Jordin and then LaKisha kicked out before Sanjaya and Blake puts more money in their pockets, then be ready for a final Sanjaya vs Melinda.


I highly doubt it is scripted to the degree you are thinking. Tin foil hat off. That would be way too risky for them and could easily result in a scandal that rivals or exceeds the quiz show scandal from the 50's. There is no need for them to do that, because they could easily just have it unscripted and manipulate things with marketting.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Too bad they don't charge for each vote. Something cheap like 10 cents a call would stop all the voting nonsense. Or better yet, force everyone to buy the soon to be released cd of the person they're voting for. Who in their right mind would buy Sanjaya's cd?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

That guest singer is good, really good. Last night he was bad. But normally, very good.





Phil, Haley and ________ as bottom three next week.


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

TomK said:


> Too bad they don't charge for each vote. Something cheap like 10 cents a call would stop all the voting nonsense.


You are correct "no one would vote!". I would not pay one red cent to see one of those morons move to the next level.

Yo are also true that all the voting is nonsense. Its a joke. So play the joke vote for Sanjaya and join the "Sanjaya Universe!!!"

I hope my exclamation points didn't offend anyone here? I know some of you are very sensitive to things likes like font size and such.....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Glad to see Gina go. 

Yes she could sort of sing.

No, she wasn't very entertaining.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I used to think that voting should require pre-ordering cds from the top two for say $10 each. That would give you a few votes each week. But then I got the daughtry cd, and realized that it was a bad idea, because who would want to pay $10 for that crap?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

mitchb2 said:


> I hope all of you idiots who think it's cute to vote for Sanjaya felt good when you saw how brokenhearted Gina was. Good job.


We did!!! :up:


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I didn't mind losing Gina at all- every results show (and most performance ones) she looked to be teetering on the verge of tears and heartbreak the entire time. A nasty word from Simon and her little lip would quiver and you could see her struggle not to cry.

I liked her singing, but she always looked so miserable up there that it was a kindness to end it now instead of later. She made the tour, she got a swell new haircut- she did OK.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

TomK said:


> Too bad they don't charge for each vote. Something cheap like 10 cents a call would stop all the voting nonsense.


I'd still phone in my 100 votes for Sanjaya which is still $10.

I'm sure other people would too.

And 10 cents per vote would surely discourage some poorer/younger folks from voting for their favorites.



> Or better yet, force everyone to buy the soon to be released cd of the person they're voting for. Who in their right mind would buy Sanjaya's cd?


Force this, force that. How about people who don't like Sanjaya not being eliminated actually vote for their favorites multiple times instead of *****ing that the rules be changed?

Sanjaya is still there because people vote for him.

Maybe if more people voted for Gina, Chris Sligh or whoever else they'd still be there.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Hoffer said:


> I've never seen the show. I don't know who Gina is. I feel fine.


Then what the crap are you doing posting in a thread dedicated to a show you don't watch???????????


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

It would be very easy to limit you to 1 vote per phone number. For that matter they could limit you to something like 6 votes per phone number, assuming a family is watching Idol.

They don't because AI likes announcing over 30 million votes were cast. My guess is the number of viewers who vote multiple times probably vote for different contestents. This year the votes for Sanjaya may be the exception.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

mitchb2 said:


> I hope all of you idiots who think it's cute to vote for Sanjaya felt good when you saw how brokenhearted Gina was. Good job.


Last time I checked American Idol is a entertainment TV show. And I am more entertained by Sanjiya than Gina so I am glad he stayed. Can't think of what is more entertaining than watching this kid get an ego for sticking around. Classic. I wish this was more like season 1 where they would show them in the house together a little. Would love to see what the other contestants say or think of this whole situation. Can't wait to watch Haley and Phil cry in the weeks to come. All while Sanjiya displays his killer smile!

Welcome to the Sanjiya universe!!!!!Welcome to the Sanjiya universe!!!!!Welcome to the Sanjiya universe!!!!!Welcome to the Sanjiya universe!!!!!Welcome to the Sanjiya universe!!!!!Welcome to the Sanjiya universe!!!!!Welcome to the Sanjiya universe!!!!!Welcome to the Sanjiya universe!!!!!


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Then what the crap are you doing posting in a thread dedicated to a show you don't watch???????????


My guess is having fun!


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Raj said:


> Sanjaya is still there because people vote for him.


Totally true. It's also totally true that he sounds like crap. Argue that all you want.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

TomK said:


> Totally true. It's also totally true that he sounds like crap. Argue that all you want.


Lots of AI singers sound like crap.

It's a reality show designed for America to poke fun at bad singing.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Then what the crap are you doing posting in a thread dedicated to a show you don't watch???????????


Sounds like the poster you quoted is a Sanjaya voter.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Raj said:


> Lots of AI singers sound like crap.
> 
> It's a reality show designed for America to poke fun at bad singing.


Thanks for mentioning that. Sanjaya is the ultimate AI bad singer.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

TomK said:


> Thanks for mentioning that. Sanjaya is the ultimate AI bad singer.


He's actually better than a lot of others.

It's amusing to watch him get under your skin so much though.

Why do you _really_ hate him so much?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Wow, these AI threads are really getting overrun with sanjaya trolls. Basically 75% of the posts are people saying how much AI sucks and to vote for sanjaya and that they'd put a second mortgage on their house if necessary so they could vote for him.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

mask2343 said:


> As long as there are mediocre to bad singers like Phil, Haley, and Chris, Sanjaya will stay. None of those guys make you get up off your couch and vote empahtically, so people vote for Sanjaya to stay just to make it interesting...
> 
> I'm not excited about any of their albums like I was for Daughtry, Hicks, McPhee and Elliot. That was a great final 4.


I hate to say it but I agree with your first paragraph. I like Phil of those 4, but don't think he compares to the other 4 (Blake, Melinda, LaKisha, Jordin).

As for the second part...ugh, I thought that was the worst final 4 ever. Daughtry was the only one I found remotely interesting (I thought he was really good...the rest weren't worth watching, imo).


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Raj said:


> He's actually better than a lot of others.
> 
> It's amusing to watch him get under your skin so much though.
> 
> Why do you _really_ hate him so much?


Sorry, there's nothing more than my ears hurting so much when he sings. And no, he is not better than any other contestant this year. He's the worst.

You're trying to make it into something ethnic or racial and it's not that with me. He's just terrible, nothing more than that.


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

mask2343 said:


> ...This is by far the worst final 12 in history. ...
> .


Not so sure about that. I don't think the Fantasia crew was as good as this group is.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> She wouldn't have won.
> 
> The rocker chick never wins.


Not to mention that she is not the best singer of the group.

Haley is pretty bad too.

In fact, the only ones worth listening to, IMO, are Melinda and Keisha. The rest are pretty much "meh" (although Jordin has her moments and with some seasoning could be very good).

I am just patiently waiting for the finale - although I think it will be very interesting if Sanjaya makes it to the final 3...I keep thinking of that movie "Quiz Show". While the producers are enjoying the additional viewers he is bringing in (and have clearly instructed the judges NOT to bash him), would they go so far as to actually let him win the whole thing? They stand to benefit from any record deals/sales/concerts contractually for a period of time (a year? 2 years?) after the show. The question is - will this guy sell records? And if they think he will NOT, will they manipulate the final voting??? Because if this wave continues, it will likely get stronger as the rest of the pool gets smaller....

Curioser and curioser...


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

I can't wait for Sanjaya to be booted...not because of the singing or entertainment value (I kinda like having him around), but so that we can finally quit talking about voting/Stern/etc.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> Because if this wave continues, it will likely get stronger as the rest of the pool gets smaller....


No, it will get weaker. Right now there are too many lower tier contestants splitting the legit vote when compared to the VFTW vote, but Sanjaya doesn't stand a chance once there are just a few legit alternatives to vote for.

BTW, 60K autodialer votes (yep, that's right) is pretty small when compared with 30 million. That's assuming those votes even get counted in the first place.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

This final 12 isn't bad. Really, there hasn't been a year I can think of where more than 2 or 3 singers are any good. I didn't really like clay or ruben at all... that whole year really sucked it up. Fantasia was the only singer I liked in her season after a few weeks (initially liked latoya but she got progressively worse).

BTW, elliot was on a late night show recently. I forgot to watch it to see what ever happened with his teeth after all the free dentistry offers he got.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> BTW, elliot was on a late night show recently. I forgot to watch it to see what ever happened with his teeth after all the free dentistry offers he got.


Judging by his recent publicity photo, I guess they just pulled 'em all out.

http://downloads.americanidol.com/genre.aspx?gid=68


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

TomK said:


> Sorry, there's nothing more than my ears hurting so much when he sings. And no, he is not better than any other contestant this year. He's the worst.
> 
> You're trying to make it into something ethnic or racial and it's not that with me. He's just terrible, nothing more than that.


I didn't say anything about race. You brought that up.

Now I have to wonder why you did.


----------



## chuckwny (Nov 19, 2001)

ping said:


> BTW, 60K autodialer votes (yep, that's right) is pretty small when compared with 30 million. That's assuming those votes even get counted in the first place.


60K? Your estimate is not even close. I voted for Sanjaya 1,000 times myself.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Ok I just watched the results show. This is going to sound sappy, and I don't really care.
I won't be voting for Sanjaya anymore. doing so could hamper a good singer's career. Gina was definitely better than he was. 
While I agree there was a point that needed proving, I think it has been proven now. Get rid of Sanjaya and lets enjoy the rest of the season.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Wow, these AI threads are really getting overrun with sanjaya trolls. Basically 75% of the posts are people saying how much AI sucks and to vote for sanjaya and that they'd put a second mortgage on their house if necessary so they could vote for him.


I don't know about where you live, but $10 can't even pay a week's worth of property taxes where I live.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

chuckwny said:


> 60K? Your estimate is not even close. I voted for Sanjaya 1,000 times myself.


That's not an estimate. It's what Dialidol stated on their website.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Can someone spoilerize the current dialidol predictions?


----------



## chuckwny (Nov 19, 2001)

I think all of these contestants have gotten more exposure than anyone could hope for. At this point, I don't think it really matters too much who wins as far as careers go. If they are good enough, someone will offer them a record deal.


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

TomK said:


> You're trying to make it into something ethnic or racial and it's not that with me. He's just terrible, nothing more than that.


I thought it might be something gay or religous.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

chuckwny said:


> If they are good enough, someone will offer them a record deal.


Pretty much what I thought.

Just look at Jennifer Hudson.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

BrettStah said:


> Can someone spoilerize the current dialidol predictions?





Spoiler



Not sure why you want it spoilerized, since it's happened already. But here goes.

1-5 Melinda Doolittle 
1-9 (B3) Phil Stacey 
1-9 (B3) Sanjaya Malakar 
1-9 (B3) Chris Richardson 
1-9 (B3) Blake Lewis 
2-9 (B3) Jordin Sparks 
2-9 (B3) Gina Glocksen 
2-9 (B3) Lakisha Jones 
2-9 (B3) Haley Scarnato

BTW, seeing all but one predicted to be in the bottom three, and looking at the busy signal percentage (compared to this time last year): I think Dialidol is pretty much irrelevant at this point. Either fewer people are voting or Fox has greatly increased phone capacity, making a busy signal measurement quite a bit less effective a predictor.



Edit: just to repeat the non-spoiler part of the above un-spoilerized:
Looking at the busy signal percentage (compared to this time last year): I think Dialidol is pretty much irrelevant at this point. Either fewer people are voting or Fox has greatly increased phone capacity, making a busy signal measurement quite a bit less effective a predictor.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> Can someone spoilerize the current dialidol predictions?


Actually with the exception of


Spoiler



Melinda


 all the other contestents were within the margin of error. The fact that 2 of the 3 contestants in the bottom group were in the bottom 3 of dialido wasn't statistically significant.

Previous poster has it right, there aren't enough busy signals to predict.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I only started watching AI recently but wasn't Jennifer Hudson voted out early? Exposure on AI, not winning, can make a career. Gina might be better than Sanjaya but she clearly isn't good enough to win.

I might stop voting for Sanjaya when it gets down to a handful and voting for Sanjaya may actually cause a possible winner to get booted. Sorry but I don't buy the BS, I think the producers pick some contestants just so they have people to make fun of. Would Sanjaya, and some of the other contestants, even win a karaoke contest at a local bar?



Gunnyman said:


> Ok I just watched the results show. This is going to sound sappy, and I don't really care.
> I won't be voting for Sanjaya anymore. doing so could hamper a good singer's career. Gina was definitely better than he was.
> While I agree there was a point that needed proving, I think it has been proven now. Get rid of Sanjaya and lets enjoy the rest of the season.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Raj said:


> I don't know about where you live, but $10 can't even pay a week's worth of property taxes where I live.


Yeah, but we all know that anyone who would be dumb enough to pay $10 to vote for sanjaya each week because they think it's funny is probably dumb enough to put a second mortgage on their house to vote for sanjaya if necessary.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Yeah, but we all know that anyone who would be dumb enough to pay $10 to vote for sanjaya each week because they think it's funny is probably dumb enough to put a second mortgage on their house to vote for sanjaya if necessary.


Not really.

You're comparing $10 to thousands.

$10 is what a lot of people would pay for entertainment.

thousands would be only a few stupid/extremely wealthy people.

Big difference.

Besides, voting is free now, and Sanjaya will get more of my votes next week (provided the lines are not busy) because I think he's a good entertainer.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Not really a big difference. Either one is monumentally stupid.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

chuckwny said:


> 60K? Your estimate is not even close. I voted for Sanjaya 1,000 times myself.


Idol does watch for patterns in calling. I think 1,000 votes from one phone number will get them discounted for actual results. That being said all the VTFW/Stern people doing 10 votes are being counted in the actual results adn I think it gives Sanjaya a boost at this stage. The interesting thing to watch is how long it will last this time. It seems to get larger and thus last longer each season.

Idol with Sanjaya as the winner would mean a complete overhaul of the show or it becoems a farce. Wonder how the tour will go since they have to deal with Sanjaya getting some significant spotlight for so bad but so entertaining.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I wouldn't pay to vote, for any contestant, but if AI went to a 900 phone number, and charged, I suspect the money would wind up going to a named charity. Many people could afford $10/ week without having to take out a second mortgage. Many people might not mind paying $1- $10 if it was going to some charity they would support. Something like Make-A-Wish. Maybe even a different charity every week.

That would certainly stop many (most?) of the viewers who vote hundreds of times per week.



TAsunder said:


> Yeah, but we all know that anyone who would be dumb enough to pay $10 to vote for sanjaya each week because they think it's funny is probably dumb enough to put a second mortgage on their house to vote for sanjaya if necessary.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Assuming that they made the fatal mistake of charging per vote somehow despite the obvious fact that it would probably spell the demise of the show... I agree that if people believed it were for charity, it would be somewhat less stupid to vote for sanjaya and have to pay to do so.

But if the only benefit one is getting from it were some smarmy unfunny crap eating grin moment, while the $10 lined rupert murdoch's pockets, that would be really stupid.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

to those saying stern takes too much credit and other media outlets and vtfw are also influencing the vote:

NOONE picked up on Sanjaya until Stern started the push. Once stern made it relevant, media outlets across the country made it news. Insider, ET, every morning show, the NY Post... Stern has been talking about AI since season 2, and he JUST THIS SEASON found out about VTFW this season, and he thought that was cool, so he jumped on the bandwagon. He states that this season of AI is boring, and Sanjaya is it's only reason to watch.

to those who say stern/vtfw votes are inconsequential:
1 million votes is nothing to sneeze at. there has been multiple discussions and speculation on how many votes are actually being casted by sanjaya pimpers, and how influential they are... i think it's enough to keep sanjaya safe for 3 or 4 more weeks.

to those who say it's all cuz of stern:
i think, as stated above, if it wasn't for stern, this would be a nonstory and sanjaya would be gone by now. but even he will give credit to VTFW for the idea, and the media is driving this to fruition.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

That's not right, bruin. SNL lampooned sanjaya before stern went on his sanjaya kick.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> That's not right, bruin. SNL lampooned sanjaya before stern went on his sanjaya kick.


stern jumped on the bandwagon after the first of the 12 got booted. i dont know when snl did their thing.

but snl's thing was goofing on sanjaya (assuming, since i haven't seen it). they weren't doing the "vote for sanjaya" thing.

when i say media push... i mean EVERY media outlet was reporting the story of "STERN VOTES FOR THE WORST". that's alot different than what snl did.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Right... SNL was just making fun of him. But the media was clearly picking up the general sanjaya storyline before stern. It may be that stern brought the vote for sanjaya because he's awful idea to the mainstream media. Not sure... I heard paula mention it on one of the late night talk shows when asked about people messing with the voting. Stern may have been the final straw, but it was definitely a bubble ready to burst even before then.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

TomK said:


> Too bad they don't charge for each vote. Something cheap like 10 cents a call would stop all the voting nonsense. Or better yet, force everyone to buy the soon to be released cd of the person they're voting for. Who in their right mind would buy Sanjaya's cd?


I would sure as hell buy a sanjaya CD before I ever bought one by "Blake". At least we're joking around-there are people that actually INSIST that Blake is good!


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

spikedavis said:


> I would sure as hell buy a sanjaya CD before I ever bought one by "Blake". At least we're joking around-there are people that actually INSIST that Blake is good!


It's a good thing you included the 'at least we're joking' comment. I'd worry (more) about you if you hadn't said that.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> Right... SNL was just making fun of him. But the media was clearly picking up the general sanjaya storyline before stern. It may be that stern brought the vote for sanjaya because he's awful idea to the mainstream media. Not sure... I heard paula mention it on one of the late night talk shows when asked about people messing with the voting. Stern may have been the final straw, but it was definitely a bubble ready to burst even before then.


i'm not sure i would agree with that.

in past seasons, we've definitely have had less than worthy contestants make it farther than they should have. kevin Covais and jon stevens(sorry katbug) were one trick ponies that were good singers, but it didn't crossover to popmusic. the general consensus was: they sucked. VTFW supported both of them. However, when media shows talked about AI, it was more of a: "they aren't as good as the others, and they are somehow surviving, and little girls must love them" story.

I submit this: if Howard stern did this 2 or 3 years ago... "Vote For Chicken Little" campaign... it would be the EXACT same response. "STERN VOTES FOR THE WORST" "THE SKY IS FALLING ON AMERICAN IDOL" "VOTE FOR CHICKEN LITTLE!". "YOU'RE RUINING AMERICAN IDOL" etc etc.

and actually, seeing how stern was on terrestrial radio, and would've had more listeners... i don't think it's unreasonable Kevin Covais could have made top 2 or 3.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Not really a big difference. Either one is monumentally stupid.


Is all of your entertainment free?

I take it you've never paid to see a bad movie?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

lew said:


> I wouldn't pay to vote, for any contestant, but if AI went to a 900 phone number, and charged, I suspect the money would wind up going to a named charity. Many people could afford $10/ week without having to take out a second mortgage. Many people might not mind paying $1- $10 if it was going to some charity they would support. Something like Make-A-Wish. Maybe even a different charity every week.
> 
> That would certainly stop many (most?) of the viewers who vote hundreds of times per week.


That would be nice, but as for stopping Sanjaya, I don't think it will.

I certainly don't think it's a few people putting in thousands of votes. I think it's a lot of people voting for him.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Raj said:


> Is all of your entertainment free?
> 
> I take it you've never paid to see a bad movie?


I sure as hell wouldn't pay to keep watching it.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> i'm not sure i would agree with that.
> 
> in past seasons, we've definitely have had less than worthy contestants make it farther than they should have. kevin Covais and jon stevens(sorry katbug) were one trick ponies that were good singers, but it didn't crossover to popmusic. the general consensus was: they sucked. VTFW supported both of them. However, when media shows talked about AI, it was more of a: "they aren't as good as the others, and they are somehow surviving, and little girls must love them" story.
> 
> ...


Of course, 2 or 3 years ago, Howard Stern had many more listeners than he has now.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Bruin, I was talking about this season. Sanjaya was already becoming a bit of a sensation, moreso than kevin covais or similar people. People were already talking about him and the like. Stern may get credit for pushing it over into something really mainstream, but it was already something out there bound to happen sooner or later.

I've paid to watch bad movies, but I wouldn't pay $10 to watch the same bad movie week after week. I already watch 24 and Smallville and those are free.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> NOONE picked up on Sanjaya until Stern started the push. Once stern made it relevant, media outlets across the country made it news. Insider, ET, every morning show, the NY Post... Stern has been talking about AI since season 2, and he JUST THIS SEASON found out about VTFW this season, and he thought that was cool, so he jumped on the bandwagon. He states that this season of AI is boring, and Sanjaya is it's only reason to watch.


What are you talking about. Sanjaya made it to the final 12 before Stern or VFTW picked him up. VFTW was telling people to vote for Sundance Head, which obviously didn't work. I am sure Stern and to a bigger extent the media have increased his votes but he already had the pre-teen vote that put him in the finals.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Idol does watch for patterns in calling. I think 1,000 votes from one phone number will get them discounted for actual results.


Source?


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

dtivouser said:


> Source?


I'd like a source as well. I put around 500-700 votes for Sanjaya on tuesday and I want to make sure that I am not hitting a limit. If the limit is 1000, then I am pretty confident I'll be able to do that thang I do. So long as every vote is counted!

Vote early. Vote often.


----------



## Oldandslow (Nov 8, 2002)

wprager said:


> I was gonna call you out on the smeek, but then I saw the nickname


I posted and when I got back Loadstar had posted. No "Smeek". Actually, three posts from when I read it until I got back to read my post. Fast and furious last night.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> Bruin, I was talking about this season. Sanjaya was already becoming a bit of a sensation, moreso than kevin covais or similar people. People were already talking about him and the like. Stern may get credit for pushing it over into something really mainstream, but it was already something out there bound to happen sooner or later.


i know you are talking about this season, and i'm trying to illustrate the power of stern. kevin covais made it that far on his own. he would be sanjaya-like if stern was pimping him.

if stern did not jump on the sanjaya bandwagon, i don't think he would be more than what kevin or jon was. people would be talking about sanjaya like they did about chicken little. he sucks, he should be gone, oh another week?, must be the little girl vote. and then he would disappear until next season's bad singer causes us to bring up the comparisons.

this season, stern has simon and ryan, and sanjaya himself, making on air concessions(indirect) to the vote for the worst phenomenon.



bigpuma said:


> What are you talking about. Sanjaya made it to the final 12 before Stern or VFTW picked him up. VFTW was telling people to vote for Sundance Head, which obviously didn't work. I am sure Stern and to a bigger extent the media have increased his votes but he already had the pre-teen vote that put him in the finals.


yes, sanjaya made it to the 12 on the power of the preteen vote. but as i just said above, without stern, he's, at best, kevin covais. with stern, sanjaya is a pop culture phenomenon. one-name status. people who never watch AI know sanjaya. and it's not cuz of his hair.

kevin covais or jon stevens NEVER had that kind of mainstream attention. yet, they were the consensus "i can't believe they're still here" candidates of their season.

edit to add: if you use this board as a barometer (i know it's not scientific), all the vote for sanjaya posts... never happened with chicken little or jon. you had vtfw mentions, but mostly,"i can't believe they're still here, i hope they're gone next week" posts.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Covais and Stevens weren't lampooned on SNL or referenced in other late night shows to that degree. John Stevens was 6th place. Sanjaya isn't that far yet.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Covais and Stevens weren't lampooned on SNL or referenced in other late night shows to that degree. John Stevens was 6th place. Sanjaya isn't that far yet.


Covais and Stevens didn't have Sanjaya's sister either


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, maybe they did, but probably not in the way you meant.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> Covais and Stevens weren't lampooned on SNL or referenced in other late night shows to that degree. John Stevens was 6th place. Sanjaya isn't that far yet.


out of curiosity,

was the sketch goofing on american idol, and sanjaya was one character, and they were also goofing on the judges, ryan, and other contestants?? or was it a sanjaya sketch?

and american idol has always been mainstream pop culture since kelly clarkson. so it has always been talk show fodder for one reason or another.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

I know the "true' idol fans are sick of the Sanjaya trolls but I consider myself a true fan and I vote for Sanjaya every week and will continue to do so until he is voted off. Which as I have said previously will be when it's down to 5 or 4 idols. Top three seems to be mathematically impossible.

As far as Stern's influence. I can't stand him but I think he is the driving force behind the Sanjaya movement. VFTW was backing Antonella and Sundance, so we know they had little to no impact since they are both gone. They didn't last with just VFTW behind them.

Sanjaya has several things going for him. VFTW picked him up AND Stern made him a household name. Not with just his listeners but with everyone. All the news agencies and web news pages are talking about him because of Stern.

Just this week I overheard conversations about Sanjaya at work, the gym, the nail salon, my daughter's school and the doctor's office. Most of those people have never even heard of Stern.

So we few trolls are not the only ones talking about him. I find him totally entertaining and can't wait to see what he does next week. He will continue to get my vote until he quits amusing me or is gone.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> out of curiosity,
> 
> was the sketch goofing on american idol, and sanjaya was one character, and they were also goofing on the judges, ryan, and other contestants?? or was it a sanjaya sketch?
> 
> and american idol has always been mainstream pop culture since kelly clarkson. so it has always been talk show fodder for one reason or another.


Andy Samburg, as "Sanjaya from American Idol," came out and sang "You Really Got Me" at the end of the news segment. He was, of course, terrible, and the anchors were screaming to get him off the stage. Nothing else American Idol-related in that segment.

I watched the sketch last night, but don't remember, off the top of my head, when it actually aired. Had to be after the "you really got me" week, though. What was that, two weeks ago? I also don't know if that was their first Sanjaya segment.


----------



## pinkpanther54494 (Apr 2, 2006)

AI could easily deal with the autodialers if they felt it was a problem. They could require that selections be made after the call is answered (press 1, then # sign) or in some other fashion to mess up the autodialers. I think they love them because they can brag about the number of votes.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

RegBarc said:


> I'd like a source as well. I put around 500-700 votes for Sanjaya on tuesday and I want to make sure that I am not hitting a limit. If the limit is 1000, then I am pretty confident I'll be able to do that thang I do. So long as every vote is counted!
> 
> Vote early. Vote often.


They don't publish any cutoff, but here:

http://www.americanidol.com/faqs/

Search for "power dialing". I suspect the cutoff is well under 500, maybe by an order of magnitude.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Not everyone who votes for sanjaya is a troll. It's the people that repeatedly spam AI threads with his number or repeated statements of just "sanjaya" or similar that deserve that title. I am among the people that believe if Sanjaya wins it would be good for the show in some ways, because it might make them do some changes. I said so a while back, before the trolls started showin up and spamming the threads.

If no one knew that stern was related to sanjaya how can we say that he was the main guy behind this? Doesn't seem logical to me. I'm pretty sure that little blonde girl wasn't listening to howard stern.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

I, for one, welcome our new Sanjaya overlord.

"Welcome to the universe of Sanjaya!"


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

ping said:


> They don't publish any cutoff, but here:
> 
> http://www.americanidol.com/faqs/
> 
> Search for "power dialing". I suspect the cutoff is well under 500, maybe by an order of magnitude.


They also run a thing in the credits that says something about it, but I can't remember the exact wording they use.

Actually, the part I found most interesting in that faq was that they supposedly do actually limit you to the time window for your area. So an east coast person can't vote in the west coast time block. (It says that the line will say thank you for voting, but the vote doesn't count). I know there's been some speculation here that you could actually vote outside your own time block.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

gschrock said:


> They also run a thing in the credits that says something about it, but I can't remember the exact wording they use.
> 
> Actually, the part I found most interesting in that faq was that they supposedly do actually limit you to the time window for your area. So an east coast person can't vote in the west coast time block. (It says that the line will say thank you for voting, but the vote doesn't count). I know there's been some speculation here that you could actually vote outside your own time block.


There was some speculation a few seasons ago that this time zone issue, combined with the limited phone line capacity, made things easier for Jasmine Trias, a contestant from Hawaii.

For the other contestants, many of the people voting got busy signals and their votes didn't count. Jasmine's local voters, in Hawaii, had the lines all to themselves. Which resulted in her sticking around perhaps longer than she should have.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> If no one knew that stern was related to sanjaya how can we say that he was the main guy behind this? Doesn't seem logical to me. I'm pretty sure that little blonde girl wasn't listening to howard stern.


I hear what you are saying. I guess what I meant was that these people where aware because of other sources, like Yahoo, Inside Addition, etc.. Those sources picked up on what Stern started making Stern the influence behind what those people heard.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Sanjaya Anthem:


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Well in any case, I'm hoping stern will spend a lot of time in michael drank too much bubbly. That was really odd in a really enjoyable way.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

ping said:


> They don't publish any cutoff, but here:
> 
> http://www.americanidol.com/faqs/
> 
> Search for "power dialing". I suspect the cutoff is well under 500, maybe by an order of magnitude.


The language is very ambiguous.



> unfairly influencing the outcome of the voting by generating significant blocks of votes using technical enhancements.


Gina had the second highest number of votes cast by viewers using the dialidol software. I suspect the impact of "power dialing" is much less than people think. AI could limit voting to something like 1-6 votes per phone number but I suspect they like the high vote totals and the discussion regarding the "fairness" of viewers voting dozens, or even, hundreds of times.

The real problem might be if a contestant had friends and relatives use a program like dialido. Think of a couple hundred phone lines each voting 1,000 times each.

I'm not sure using the redail button on your phone, in order vote a few hundred times, is what they're talking about.

BOTTOM LINE the rules have enough wiggle room for AI to do whatever they want.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

ping said:


> Sanjaya Anthem:


That was freakin' awesome!


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

lew said:


> Gina had the second highest number of votes cast by viewers using the dialidol software.


Are you basing this on the stats from the DialIdol website? Do their numbers represent votes cast by all viewers or just DialIdol's own dialing for their measurements? 62K votes for Sanjayjay would seem very low.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

mcb08 said:


> Are you basing this on the stats from the DialIdol website? Do their numbers represent votes cast by all viewers or just DialIdol's own dialing for their measurements? 62K votes for Sanjayjay would seem very low.


Of course it only represents voters that used dialidol. They don't have access to any other data. The point is voters who used dialido probably had no influence with the final results. 62K votes out of over 30M cast is nothing.


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

mitchb2 said:


> I hope all of you idiots who think it's cute to vote for Sanjaya felt good when you saw how brokenhearted Gina was. Good job.


loFl...

i think you are taking a kiddie game show a little too seriously...


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

As if the order of elimination actually mattered at this point. Like Highlander, there can be only one.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

How about that sanjaya hunger strike?

I'd expect she'd have lost a few pounds by now?


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

Raj said:


> How about that sanjaya hunger strike?
> 
> I'd expect she'd have lost a few pounds by now?


She gave up on it -- O&A played the audio yesterday. Her doctor "advised" her to stop it. Yeah, I can ever see a Dr. saying "sure -- starve yourself that's a good idea."

Oh, and I liked Gina -- I would prefer to have her stay and Phil be gone.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

aindik said:


> Andy Samburg, as "Sanjaya from American Idol," came out and sang "You Really Got Me" at the end of the news segment. He was, of course, terrible, and the anchors were screaming to get him off the stage. Nothing else American Idol-related in that segment.
> 
> I watched the sketch last night, but don't remember, off the top of my head, when it actually aired. Had to be after the "you really got me" week, though. What was that, two weeks ago? I also don't know if that was their first Sanjaya segment.


well, that song was when there were 11 left, and the sketch, at the earliest would have been played with 10 left. STern's first talked about vote for sanjaya that week. the media outlets picked up the story that Thursday. and it wouldn't be unreasonable that SNL picked up on it as well that week.

so stern influenced SNL as well...


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> well, that song was when there were 11 left, and the sketch, at the earliest would have been played with 10 left. STern's first talked about vote for sanjaya that week. the media outlets picked up the story that Thursday. and it wouldn't be unreasonable that SNL picked up on it as well that week.
> 
> so stern influenced SNL as well...


They're ripping me off, Robin.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Howard's an easy target for people looking for someone to blame.

But again, I think he jumped on the Vote for Sanjaya bandwagon. He didn't start it.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Howard's an easy target for people looking for someone to blame.
> 
> But again, I think he jumped on the Vote for Sanjaya bandwagon. He didn't start it.


I think so too. I wonder what he thinks, though. If he thinks he jumped on a bandwagon, it'll be the first time I remember him ever saying so.

Howard invented everything, and everyone in pop culture rips him off.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

blip


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Howard's an easy target for people looking for someone to blame.
> 
> But again, I think he jumped on the Vote for Sanjaya bandwagon. He didn't start it.


Exactly.

VFTW was the one who really pushed Sanjaya along.

Prior to him they were pushing along antonella barba.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

aindik said:


> I think so too. I wonder what he thinks, though. If he thinks he jumped on a bandwagon, it'll be the first time I remember him ever saying so.
> 
> Howard invented everything, and everyone in pop culture rips him off.


he readily will admit VTFW started it. he learned about vtfw, went with the idea, even had the website founder on the show. he just forgets to mention it sometimes. but if asked, he'll admit it, cuz he's done so in the last couple of weeks.

he WILL take credit for turning Vote for Sanjaya into a phenomenon, and he undoubtably would take credit if sanjaya won. wasn't his idea, but it was his influence.

and when he claims ripoff.... he does have a leg to stand on. The fifth grader show and are you hot enough... he's been doing those things for years.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

I really don't care who wins but I'm very worried about those of you that think Sanjaya is an even remotely good entertainer.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

brianp6621 said:


> I really don't care who wins but I'm very worried about those of you that think Sanjaya is an even remotely good entertainer.


there's a difference from being a good entertainer, and being entertaining to watch.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

bruinfan said:


> there's a difference from being a good entertainer, and being entertaining to watch.


Oh I understand that, but the people here are saying the former, not the latter.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I still think that most of Sanjaya's votes come from people who actually like him, moreso than people who are voting for him to mess with the contest.


The little girls love him, the same way they did David Cassidy, or New Kids on the Block, or the Backstreet Boys.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

brianp6621 said:


> I really don't care who wins but I'm very worried about those of you that think Sanjaya is an even remotely good entertainer.


I am entertained when I watch him, but that does not mean I think he is a good entertainer. I am not getting the impression from anyone here that they honestly think he is good, just that they are amused by him. Maybe amused would be a better word than entertained?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

lodica1967 said:


> I am entertained when I watch him, but that does not mean I think he is a good entertainer. I am not getting the impression from anyone here that they honestly think he is good, just that they are amused by him. Maybe amused would be a better word than entertained?


I want to be the first on my block to own a Sanjaya CD.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I suppose it's a given that the mighty Sanjaya will be on the Howard Stern show once he's voted off, right?


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> We have no one to blame for Sanjaya, except Simon, Paual and Randy.
> 
> If they didn't put him in, we wouldn't be having the issues.


You are absolutely right!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> I suppose it's a given that the mighty Sanjaya will be on the Howard Stern show once he's voted off, right?


I think he'd have to bring his sister.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

aindik said:


> I think he'd have to bring his sister.


He'd have to play "It's Just Wrong", after which Fox will find someone from Long Island to produce a show called "That's Not Right".


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

dtivouser said:


> This is what happens when people like RegBarc vote for the spectacle instead of the best singers. I sure wish his 1000 votes would have been spread across Gina, Melinda, and LaKisha instead of all going to Sanjaya. But it's a free country.


I'm happy to add my votes to the mix. Two weeks ago, I voted for Sanjaya 100 times, then my son took over for another 10 minutes - don't know how many times he got through.
Last week, I was too busy to vote; but, this week: 500! :up:
(And, all I used was the redial button, not an autodialer.)
And, I'm one of the Stern fans who bought my Sirius radio several months before Howard started there in Jan. '06.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Forget about worrying for people who like Sanjaya. I am more concerned about the people who like Howard Stern.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Final two = Sanjaya vs Haley.


----------



## NoCalME (Aug 11, 2005)

Figaro said:


> I am more concerned about the people who like Howard Stern.


+100 :up:


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Forget about worrying for people who like Sanjaya. I am more concerned about the people who like Howard Stern.


Good point.

As to the new kids on the block... sanjaya is no donnie wahlberg. No way does he have a serious acting career ahead of him. His face is perpetually in the same exact position as wallace from wallace & gromit.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

HAH!

Cheese, Gromit!


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Forget about worrying for people who like Sanjaya. I am more concerned about the people who like Howard Stern.


  we just like to be entertained 

anyways... just saw the show...

hayley needs to stay as long as possible. i'm going to start a VOTE FOR HAYLEY campaign.

and ryan said there were 33 millions votes. it's always been at 30 for the last 3-4 weeks. it's not unreasonable to assume out of those 3 million votes, 2.5 were for sanjaya. new voters and new power voters.... the only ones to account for the increase, cuz everyone else who would vote is already voting... and i don't see average voter who normally votes once or twice voting 50 times just to combat sanjaya hype.

blip? don't think so.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

blip


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

Figaro said:


> blip


QFT

Hoo-Hoo. Tell 'em Fred!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I most worried about the Howard Stern "haters" who spend more time talking about him than the Howard Stern fans talk about him.


----------



## GurlTech (Jun 13, 2004)

Also don't forget 
Federal Way, Seattle, Tacoma, Bellvue and Redmond are very tech savvy areas.

The teenagers are a lot more hooked in with their cell phones and sidekicks.

Not to mention Stern and vote for the worst.

Sanjaya has a lot of people pulling for him.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

mitchb2 said:


> I hope all of you idiots who think it's cute to vote for Sanjaya felt good when you saw how brokenhearted Gina was. Good job.


Even if they stop voting for him, he can only go home 1 time. He can't just keep getting kicked off every single week to keep someone else from having a broken heart. Eventually all but 1 will leave, the order is pretty much irrelevant.


----------

